

Redis 2.8.7 is out - daw___
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/redis-db/cdy_85c1b1U/siu7MCYFBy8J

======
antirez
Oh, I didn't expected to see a patch release posted here. As I wrote in the
announce this patch release is a bit special as it adds a few new features so
at least there is something to explore. Btw ask me anything about this release
if something is not clear, I'll try to reply at my best.

~~~
ksec
Just want to say, Thank You for Redis.

~~~
antirez
Thank you ksec, without a great community there is no fun.

------
zerop
For me, beauty of redis lies in being 'data structure server '. All kinds of
lists/sets/hashes redis has are very powerful. But in last few releases redis
has not introduced many new types. I would like to see more focus on that in
future releases, please. Also improvements on memory consumption. Thanks for
all work behind redis. You guys rock, take a bow!!

~~~
antirez
I totally think you are right. Redis 3.2 was already announced to be the "back
to API" release where more data structures and APIs will be added.

Oh well, in the next weeks we'll get native support for bloom filters, I hope
you'll like this! And even without introducing a new data structure, they'll
use strings like all the current bit operations.

~~~
zerop
I also like your this post on open source
[http://antirez.com/news/48](http://antirez.com/news/48) I often share it with
people who ask why they should write or contribute to open source.

------
mrmondo
I can't believe sentinels still re-write their own config in /etc.

There are so many issues with sentinels they really are still a hacked
together afterthought just to try and tick off a few reliability boxes.

~~~
feca
I think it's bad manners to act like if the author owed you something. Redis
is a monumental personal effort, and a lot of people try to help in many
different ways because they are grateful such a tool exists. If you want to
improve Redis, you are welcome to discuss any issue and even provide a patch,
but you have to be respectful. A comment like yours is very demoralizing for
open source contributors.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Negative voices bring a lot of noise but in the end, the sum is just that,
negative.

------
transientbug
I started using Redis for storing basic/low-level session store data for my
python web stack and have been amazed at just about every feature available.
Its a breeze to work with and speedy fast. Thank you for the continued work
Redis folks!

------
eik3_de
You can get it here:
[http://download.redis.io/releases/redis-2.8.7.tar.gz](http://download.redis.io/releases/redis-2.8.7.tar.gz)

~~~
scurvy
Any reason what that isn't served over SSL?

~~~
balls187
Why do you need a file download to be over HTTPS?

~~~
gmjosack
Because someone can man-in-the-middle you and give you a potentially
backdoored binary?

------
munimkazia
I've been following redis sentinel development for a while now, and I can't
wait for it to go stable. Has anyone here tried it out?

~~~
antirez
Hey, at this point I think Sentinel is considered Stable by the Redis
community. It is relatively new code, but the second incarnation uses better
algorithms and was applied in a number of production environments.

What we recommend currently is just to test it in your specific environment,
and to understand the way it works. The weak thing currently, to be honest, is
the documentation, but I'm working at it.

~~~
munimkazia
Hey, thanks for your comment and all the work you put in Redis!

I talked to my co workers, and we agreed to put some more time into
researching and giving sentinel a shot. You are right about the documentation
though.. It isn't very clear and that is probably one of the reasons why we
didn't go for it right away.

------
kernelcurry
Soon enough we will be able to write bit-wise logic using just queries! :)

